# Kanji ID help please



## Budrichard (Mar 4, 2022)

This knife is used by the guy ‘fish trim’ on YouTube.
His fillet skills are second to none!
The knife is clearly marked Stainless Steel, Japan and has a unique handle.
I’m sure many carbon steel blades are as sharp but I would like to purchase this one.
I have looked on-line and on eBay with no luck.
Can anyone please assist?
Thank you for any replies.
-Richard


----------



## Auskid (Mar 4, 2022)

特選 白松 Tokusen Shiramatsu. Shiramatsu is the brand name.


----------



## Budrichard (Mar 5, 2022)

Thank you for your reply.
Unfortunately my Safari, Google searchs and even Yahoo Japan yield no results.
Nothing on eBay also.
Any help to links or sellers appreciated.
-Richard


----------



## adam92 (Mar 20, 2022)

This is factory made, the bevel will be very difficult to sharpen, I suggest you get a proper knife, not this one.


----------



## Budrichard (Mar 21, 2022)

I understand your reply but I still wish to purchase this exact knife.
I have a number of filet knives but want to see how this one performs.
Do you know where this can be purchased?
What knife do you suggest?


----------



## adam92 (Mar 21, 2022)

Budrichard said:


> I understand your reply but I still wish to purchase this exact knife.
> I have a number of filet knives but want to see how this one performs.
> Do you know where this can be purchased?
> What knife do you suggest?


I tried to find online about this knife but I couldn't find any, I have a co-worker have yanagiba name 白鹭, I believe is same stainless steel, I sharpen for him before, It is cheap knife, took me forever to even the blade, especially the urasuki is flat, not proper make. I still suggest you stay away from knife like this, because it will make you feel sharpening is like in the hell.

I recommend you order Fu rin ka zan yanagiba from JCK Japanese Knives | Japanese Chef Knives & Kitchen Knives Store
I own several furinkazan brand yanagiba. F&F is outstanding, super easy to sharpen, heat treat very nice, you can send the email to vendor name Koki Iwahara, email address koki kencrest.us 

I suggest this brand to many friends when they're hunting for yanagiba, all of them satisfied, I never heard bad feedback.
Just send him an email tell him your budget, he will help you out.


----------



## Budrichard (Apr 2, 2022)

Thank you for the information.
I have many Japanese knives.
My purpose was to purchase the exact knife used in the video to test the knife for myself.


----------

